#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Nieuw product: ENTTEC DMX USB PRO Mk2

## admin

Enttec->Next generation.

Al in 2005 lanceerde Enttec de DMX USB PRO en dat bleek toen al een goede treffer. Inmiddels is deze uitgegroeid tot een referentie model voor vele onafhankelijke software-applicaties en DMX-netwerken waartoe zij zijn aangesloten. De nieuwe DMX USB Pro2 is een licht gewicht, compacte behuizing en klaar voor de volgende generatie applicaties.

Lees meer >>

----------


## NielsV

Werkt deze goed in combinatie met Chamsys en Mac?

----------


## admin

De Pro MK2 is volledig backwards compatible met alle software waar de pro ook mee werkt.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Beste,

heb momenteel de enttec pro. En zou de Mk2 versie willen aanschaffen,maar zou graag weten of deze de 2 universe in chamsys kan uitsturen en of ook de dmx in werkt met chamsys. 

mvg,
lorenz

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Ik ken de Chamsys software niet zo in detail, maar dacht dat zij (vroeger toch) de output voor derden USB interfaces beperken tot het eerste universe, en de DMX IN helemaal blokkeren, tenzij je met een van hun eigen interfaces/tafels werkt.
Dit ligt dus niet aan de interface, maar wel aan het Chamsys programma.
Wat wel werkt is DMX OUT via Artnet, daar kan je een Enttec ODE of Datagate MK2 aan hangen, en alle universes gebruiken.
Ik zoek het even verder uit.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Ja, dit is wat ik ook dacht. Maar moest iemand het toch proberen laat het me weten.
want enttec komt zo over dat ze 2universe kunnen uitsturen in chamsys.

alvast bedankt.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> want enttec komt zo over dat ze 2universe kunnen uitsturen in chamsys.



De ENTTEC USB PRO Mk2 is een dubbele USB PRO, hij heeft 2 universes die elk DMX uit OF in kunnen.
Hij heeft bijkomend midi in/uit en een geheugen voor stand alone toepassingen.
Dit werkt bij alle software die dit ondersteunen.

Chamsys heeft echter gekozen om slechts één universe beschikbaar te stellen voor USB interfaces die niet van hen zijn.
Via ARTNET kan je wel alle universes gebruiken, dus een of meerdere ENTTEC ODE's (1 universe) of DATAGATE Mk2 (8 universes) gebruiken.
De DMX in functie werkt enkel indien er een Chamsys wing/hardware aanhangt.

Je kan moeilijk een vinger wijzen naar Enttec of enige andere fabrikant van USB interfaces, omdat Chamsys beperkingen stelt aan hun GRATIS software.
Ook Chamsys moet geld verdienen, en daarom bieden zij hun eigen hardware aan, die alle beperkingen in hun GRATIS software meteen opheft.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Dank u voor het duidelijke antwoord. Dacht wel dat het zo zat.

----------

